# High winds, low tides, and a "backwards" flounder



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*3/20/2017*
I had the Honey C. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with South winds at 20-25mph and low tide levels. Despite the gusty winds, we found plenty of clear water, and my customers did a very good job of getting the fish we found along the way. The fish were widely scattered over mud and grass bottom. We ended with 10 nice size flounder by 10pm (1 hour 45 minutes of gigging), and the group decided to head in early tonight.

We also gigged a very rare "backwards" flounder tonight. This is my 5th one in 15 years of guiding gigging trips. This was also the largest "backwards" flounder I have ever seen, at 19". See pictures below, the "backwards" fish is on the left.

*Upcoming open dates:*
*March: 21-23, 27, 29
April: 2-7, 9-28, 30*

*I also do "late trips" on request, and this is the best way to get a trip in on short notice when I am already booked.*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging Trips
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## SpiersATX (Mar 20, 2017)

beautiful pictures and flounder. can't wait to get down there!


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Another windy night of gigging*

*3/22/2017*
I had the Paul R. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with South wind at 20mph and low tide levels. On our first stop we found very dirty water over hard shell bottom, but still managed to get 3 nice flounder in the first 20 minutes, holding very shallow in 1-4" of water. The next stop had good water clarity and lots of flounder that were active over mud and grass bottom further from shore. We quickly gigged our last 7 fish for a limit here, choosing only the larger fish. We ended with a 10 flounder limit by 9:30pm (1 hour 30 minutes of gigging).

*Upcoming open dates:
March: 27, 29
April: 2-7, 9-12, 14-27, 30*

* I also do "late trips" on request, and this is the best way to get a trip in on short notice when I am already booked.*

Capt. Rick Hammond
361-229-6053


----------

